# 10.1 New and Hidden Features



## slur (Sep 30, 2001)

Here's a nifty thread where you can post 10.1 features you've discovered that are pretty well-hidden, but are too useful to be Easter Eggs....

1. Control-click on a running app in the Dock. Press OPTION and notice that *Quit* becomes *Force Quit*.

2. In List and Icon view you can draw a box around items to select them.  In Column view you don't see the box, but you can click in the white area to the right of a file/folder's name and then drag to make a multiple selection.

3. The options to show and hide the nifty menu bar icons are nicely hidden in their respective preference panels. Displays and Sound are two places you'll find them.  Date & Time lets you turn the clock into an icon too. Combined with the freeware "FuzzyClock" this makes a really nice looking clock. Hold down the command-key to drag the icons around or right out with a poof...

4. You can click anywhere in the menu bar - even a blank spot - to start those icon-menus popping as you move the mouse over them. The same is not true for application menus.

5. In the Keyboard preferences panel there is an option to use the keyboard to control the Menus and the Dock. Control-F1 turns this feature on and off, control-F2 moves the focus to the menu bar, and control-F3 moves the focus to the Dock. In both places pressing Return is like clicking on an item while Escape cancels. And, yes, option-return hides the frontmost application as it launches the selected one.

6. In the same control panel you can enable tabbing between text-fields and controls, or just text-fields.  MacOS X is becoming more Windows-like by the minute!

7. Command-shift-3 and Command-shift-4 are back for taking screenshots! They make .tiff files on the desktop. Unlike Classic MacOS you can't take snapshots of windows and menus with the caps-lock key or put it in the clipboard with the control key.  10.1.1?

8. The Finder can now "copy and paste" whole files and folders, just like Windows 95. It's not really hidden, but it's easy to overlook. You'll find it in the Edit menu and at the bottom of the contextual menu that appears when you control-click on a file or folder.

9. Show Clipboard is back in the Finder.  (Was it ever gone?)

10. There's an option to use the numeric keypad to control the mouse pointer.  I leave it up to you to discover the location of this wondrous feature.

11. Not strictly a MacOS X feature, but in the new version of Terminal there's a preference to use option-click to move the cursor around in any interactive editor like pico, vi, emacs, or joe, with varying success. It should at least work in any Terminal-based text editor that allows you to use the arrow keys to move the cursor.

... Don't expect to find any *real* Easter Eggs in MacOS X.  From what I understand Easter Eggs are now a firable offense at Apple.... Or worse, you might get berated by Steve, a fate worse than death!


----------



## TheMacAce (Sep 30, 2001)

PLEASE!!!  TELL ME HOW TO CONTROL THE MOUSE WITH THE KEYBOARD!!  plus if u find any eastereggs in osx please let me know.  Also, will darwin run on a pc?

ace


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 30, 2001)

TheMacACE, I think SLUR wanted people to know that most of these new features are pretty easy to find, but for you, it's in system settings, under Universal Access, only since 10.1


----------



## bolindilly (Sep 30, 2001)

go to universal access in sys prefs


----------



## TommyWillB (Sep 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slur _
> *10. There's an option to use the numeric keypad to control the mouse pointer... *



Funny! 1,7,9, and 3 even work for diagonals.


----------



## scruffy (Oct 1, 2001)

Wow!   That's so cool!

FYI, option-click in terminal is in 10.0.4, I just tried it out - really cool in emacs, good for a laugh in links (a text web browser like lynx) - totally random menu opens every time you click in the menu bar...

option-key gets-you-force-quit is there too, as is show clipboard.

Tabbing onto buttons is really exciting - along with file copy and paste, and keyboard menu control, Apple is stealing M$'s (few) good ideas, finally.


----------



## slur (Oct 1, 2001)

I guess I failed to find those features in 10.0.x because I was so anxious to avoid the Finder and the Dock, and I was mesmerized by the Spinning Rainbow of Death.


----------



## cybergoober (Oct 1, 2001)

If you open About This Mac and click where it says "Version 10.1", it toggles between that text, the build number and serial number. Probably already knew that, huh?


----------



## .dev.lqd (Oct 1, 2001)

Did Disk First Aid always have that RAID tab?


----------



## themacko (Oct 1, 2001)

nope, that's new in 10.1 .. I think they're trying to offer more support for servers.


----------



## soellman (Oct 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *nope, that's new in 10.1 .. I think they're trying to offer more support for servers. *


or just workstations. if you've got a couple ide drives in there, you can mirror/stripe for performance and redundancy reasons. Unfortuntately, they're still ide drives and will take your cpu..


----------



## Trip (Oct 1, 2001)

There are some easter eggs in 10.1. But Apple won't tell us what they are.  Oh well...let's all go on an egg hunt!!!


----------



## wyvern (Oct 1, 2001)

How do you get tabbing between buttons to work? i enabled keyboard access (ctrl-f1) and when you press tab there is as little gray outline around a button that moves around when you press tab to the next button but when you press return it still only chooses the one that is default (like Save in a "do you want to save?" dialog). What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Trip (Oct 1, 2001)

wyvern: I do beleive that you *cannot* use tab in any OS X dialogs. You can do it in your browser though!


----------



## wyvern (Oct 1, 2001)

I was replying to this:

>>>Tabbing onto buttons is really exciting - along with file copy and paste, and keyboard menu control, Apple is stealing M$'s (few) good ideas, finally.


----------



## Trip (Oct 1, 2001)

wyvern: And I was replying to you.  Sorry.


----------



## slur (Oct 1, 2001)

Yep, wyvern, Return or Enter still activate the "default button" and there's a good reason for this: In Cocoa the way to make a button into the default button is that you assign the Return / Enter key to it!

However, for controls that need to be pressed you can use the *space bar* to press them.  Menus and slider controls can be controlled with arrow keys.

Not mentioned so far is the ability to use other keys change the focus, such as control-m for menus, control-d for the Dock, and control-t for the current window's toolbar (i.e., in the Finder or System Preferences panels). You can also customize them to whatever you want. Be aware that when editing text some control-key combinations will be unavailable.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 1, 2001)

You can finally use Apple Shift 3 to take pictures of the screen again!  I hated Grab... Apple Shift 4 works too!  Yay yay yay!  I miss "Wheee" though...


----------



## wyvern (Oct 2, 2001)

Thanks, ser, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## strobe (Oct 4, 2001)

I can't get the option-click behavior in Terminal to work. I selected the preference, but option-click has no effect. I tried vi, pico, emacs, and the command line.


----------



## slur (Oct 4, 2001)

Strobe, open a new terminal window and try again.  The preference doesn't take effect until you open a new terminal window.


----------



## jweisbin (Oct 4, 2001)

the terminal app now lets you use control-click (or right click if you have a 2-button mouse) to copy, paste, and select all. Little, but hugely useful. Also, my ms intellimouse scroll wheel now works in terminal app and in the finder - without any special drivers.


----------



## tismey (Oct 5, 2001)

even works in the editor on the VMS system I have to telnet into at work!! No more pointless clicking at 5am when I'm half-asleep and  forget that my mouse has no effect!!

Slowly coming round to 10.1. It's not a great deal faster for me, and I've had to do about 4 reinstalls, but now it's slowly endearing itself to me.


----------



## jweisbin (Oct 5, 2001)

I'm not sure if this is new to 10.1 or not, but if you command-click on an icon in the dock, it opens the enclosing folder.


----------



## rharder (Oct 5, 2001)

To tab between controls go to the Keyboard System Pref. There are options there for tabbing among text fields and lists only or all controls. You want All Controls.

I agree. It *is* a nice feature.

-Rob


----------



## bewebste (Oct 5, 2001)

I believe a large part of why tabbing between controls often doesn't work correctly in 10.1 is due to lack of support on a per-application basis.  When you build an interface, you have to specify which order the controls should be traversed.  Under 10.1, things like buttons and checkboxes couldn't be navigated to by the keyboard, so most programmers probably only set up text fields and such in their interfaces.  These will need to be update for each app before keyboard control will work correctly everywhere.


----------



## strobe (Oct 5, 2001)

If any other developers are reading, don't rush to incorporate such keybording features. I can name a billion other HI problems I see in Cocoa apps which should be addressed. Things like misuse of file paths (instead of NSDocument which appears to use an FSRef), not setting or using file types, improper use of utility window widgets (Omni, please get a clue), drag+drop pointing to files and not data (Omni, you again), and so much more. 

I tend to find Cocoa apps very frustrating. Not least of which is Terminal.app which is the most difficult app to select text in. Maybe I should port Better Telnet, turn it into a Carbon terminal.


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2001)

Looks like I need to go out and get my self 10.1. 
I was too lazy to do it within the past week.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 6, 2001)

Tsk tsk, shame on you, Trip!

We're gonna have to come up with some kind of punishment...


----------



## putamare (Oct 6, 2001)

wouldn't be being stuck w/ 10.0.4 be punishment enough?


----------



## aleph0 (Oct 6, 2001)

This is a nice trick when you're using Cmd-Tab for app switching in the Dock. It seems that Apple took a hint from the OS 9 utility A-Dock..

When you have selected an app while cmd-tabbing, keep cmd down and press H to hide the app or Q to quit the app. Note that unlike with A-Dock, this happens immediately.

This is handy for all the keyboard people out there.

- aleph0
- xfinitegames.com


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2001)

Sweet! Just what I needed!!!


----------



## tazmandevil (Oct 7, 2001)

this Tabbing into Buttons is not M$!!! that did exist since the first graphical user-interfaces on UNIX and commodore AMIGA as well!... (while DOS was just the highest developpement on PC's!!!!!)


----------



## strobe (Oct 8, 2001)

even MacOS 9 implemented command-tab


----------



## slur (Oct 8, 2001)

The MacOS 9 command-tab was okay but you never know what order things were going to switch unless you have the Application Palette open. On my systems I always add the freeware extension "LiteSwitch" which is the program-switcher unbundled from GoMac.  It has the same enhancements as A-Dock, with the H and Q keys to hide and quit applications, except it's only visible when you really want it. And of course it's totally free unlike Program Switcher.


----------



## TommyWillB (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cybergoober _
> *If you open About This Mac and click where it says "Version 10.1", it toggles between that text, the build number and serial number. Probably already knew that, huh? *


Hmmm... Mine only shows the version (10.1) and buikd (5G64). Why doesn't it show the serial number?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 8, 2001)

I believe by serial number, he meant build number. I'm not sure what else it could be.


----------



## TommyWillB (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by strobe _
> *even MacOS 9 implemented command-tab *


Actaully that is not a good example...

Apple implemented command-tab into the OS (7.1? 8?) long AFTER Microsoft had it in Windoze. They had this all the way back in Windows 3.1 and probably before. 

In fact,  the first time I saw command-tab on the Mac was when I installed that dog of an application Word 6. (That's not the only Windows UI elemnet that came with the crappy port.) 

So command-tab only came to the Mac VIA Windows and BY Microsoft. (I think Now Utilities also had command-tab... and spring loaded folders... etc...)


I'm not supporting MS or anything... I'm just saying this particular example was not a good one.


----------



## dsnyder (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Red Phoenix _
> *I believe by serial number, he meant build number. I'm not sure what else it could be. *



Serial number of the hardware.


----------



## dwaynepack (Oct 8, 2001)

Okay it's not for everyone, but I kinda missed the speak text feature in simpletext. If you have not noticed it's included in TextEdit 1.1.

I get so lonely when my mac can't talk to me


----------



## Trip (Oct 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dsnyder _
> *
> 
> Serial number of the hardware. *



a.k.a. the build number.


----------



## macavenger (Oct 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *
> 
> a.k.a. the build number.  *



When I click the version 10.1 in the about box, It switches between three things: "version 10.1", Build 5G64 and "serial Number PT9465YXXXX" I replaced the last 4 digits with X's, just in case there is some problem with posting it that I don't know about. So no, the serial number is NOT the build number.


----------



## Trip (Oct 9, 2001)

Derr! Maybe that's the serial number for your registered version of OS X.


----------



## Jadey (Oct 9, 2001)

Tip #1 works in Mac OS 10.0.4 too.


----------



## slur (Oct 9, 2001)

It's the serial number of the physical computer.  On all my machines the displayed serial number is the serial number on the sticker on the case of the computer.  It really is, yes, as sure as the day is long.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 9, 2001)

This must be some feature that's only for newer computers. Sorry, didn't mean to doubt you, there.


----------



## dsnyder (Oct 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slur _
> *It's the serial number of the physical computer.  On all my machines the displayed serial number is the serial number on the sticker on the case of the computer.  It really is, yes, as sure as the day is long. *



exactly.  My guess is that it makes it easier for Apple tech support to get the serial number of your Mac from you, to check for warranty and for problem tracking, etc.


----------



## legacyb4 (Oct 9, 2001)

F12 on the first-gen USB keyboard opens/closes the CD tray...

Cheers.


----------



## anerki (Oct 10, 2001)

Make that CD trayS for those who have an external CD-RW  It works on either SCSI or USB ;-) Anybody know if there's a different button for opening the USB or Internal CD only?

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## slur (Oct 10, 2001)

Yes, with 10.1 you can finally paste icons onto hard drive volumes and shared volumes - woohoo!  I would've posted this a lot earlier, but it didn't seem to work when I first tried it.  Sure enough, I just gave it another shot and it works beautifully.  Now go get some icons and start pasting!

MacNN X-Icons


----------



## TommyWillB (Oct 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by macavenger _
> *
> 
> When I click the version 10.1 in the about box, It switches between three things: "version 10.1", Build 5G64 and "serial Number PT9465YXXXX" I replaced the last 4 digits with X's, just in case there is some problem with posting it that I don't know about. So no, the serial number is NOT the build number. *


Yeah, so mine does not do this. Maybe it only does it on some hardware?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 10, 2001)

> Yeah, so mine does not do this. Maybe it only does it on some hardware?



Yeah, I think we've verified that it _doesn't _do it for Blue and White G3s with 320 MB of RAM...


----------



## Trip (Oct 11, 2001)

*cough* http://www.IconFactory.com *cough*


----------



## symphonix (Oct 16, 2001)

Speech is in SimpleText, under Edit -> Speech


----------



## jiclark (Oct 16, 2001)

Does anyone know if there's a way to change the keys that do the app switching in the dock? I use Illustrator a lot, and Cmd-tab changes the selector mode. In OS 9.x you could change the app-switching shortcut (or at least turn it off). Is this possible in 10.1?

Thanks,
John


----------



## buzzert (Oct 16, 2001)

Did you know if you press F12 it'll open the CD drive?
Even if a CD is in there!
(I have a 1st edition imac.I hate the button, I wish I had slot loading...)


----------



## neutrino23 (Oct 17, 2001)

Not really hidden but easy to overlook.
Select an open folder in the finder. Select Show View Options (cmnd-J) under the View menu. At the bottom of the panel there is an option for choosing a background picture for this folder (like desktop pictures). Aside from having simple photographs I've found this useful for categorizing icons. Make a simple graphic in GraphicConverter (or other app) by painting solid colors in some appropriate pattern. Save this and use it as the folder picture. Now drag the icons to their appropriate colored regions. I use it to segregate aliases for apps and documents. You could also add text, arrows, monthly calendars, etc.

No more boring white backgrounds in windows.


----------



## ThE OutsiDer (Oct 18, 2001)

Guys windows never made up anything except blue screen of death, those two features u mentions im sure I was using when I had a neXT box at work.
Maybe it was more publicised because neXT didn't get far.Now u know.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 6, 2001)

Also, after using Apple-Tab to switch between apps, keep holding Apple and press shift.  It cycles through apps the opposite direction.  Very cool.


----------



## jiclark (Nov 6, 2001)

Just discovered a cool thing in Mail. Select a bit of text in an email that you want to reply to, and it'll automatically be quoted in your reply! I thought that was pretty neat...

An aside: does anyone know how to make Mail download your mac.com email instead of leaving it on the server? I have a primary account at my ISP, and it has an option in Preferences to delete messages from server after downloading. No such option in the prefs for an iTools email account...

??


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 6, 2001)

F12 - opens internal CD tray as well as my Que!Fire 16x10x40 FireWire CD-RW drive's tray.

About This Macintosh - only shows version/build number (no serial number) on a G4/400 PCI machine.


----------



## evildan (Nov 7, 2001)

jiclark,

Are you getting duplicate email messages from your itools account?

I am set up the same way you are. I have a primary email account and an itools account. And, while my itools account doesn't have the option to delete mail from server, I never receive the mail more than once. 

I assumed it was a server side deletion, but I could be mis-speaking. Does anyone know more on this subject?

I'd hate to have apple mad at me for leaving all my mail on their server because I get a lot of mail through that account.


----------



## evildan (Nov 7, 2001)

FYI,

The selection of text is in a lot of email clients. It was in MS Entorage - MS Outlook (which the mail app really is). So I wasn't suprised to see it in the Mail app.


----------



## tismey (Nov 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by evildan _
> *I am set up the same way you are. I have a primary email account and an itools account. And, while my itools account doesn't have the option to delete mail from server, I never receive the mail more than once.
> 
> I assumed it was a server side deletion, but I could be mis-speaking. Does anyone know more on this subject?
> ...



the mac.com accounts are IMAP accounts - you don't actually 'download' the email onto your machine in the same way you do with POP accounts. It always lives on the server unless you delete it.


----------



## jdennison (Nov 24, 2001)

yes, even if there's a CD in there, it automatically unmounts it and ejects the CD (finally).
I'm running on a G3 233 Beige desktop w/ addesso truform adb keyboard, the F12 key even works there.
tis great!


----------



## strobe (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> the mac.com accounts are IMAP accounts - you don't actually 'download' the email onto your machine in the same way you do with POP accounts. It always lives on the server unless you delete it. *



mac.com has POP as well.


----------



## julguribye (Nov 24, 2001)

The serialnumber doesn't show on a G4/400Sawtooth either...
Is it any way to input the serialnumer or something?


----------



## level9 (Nov 24, 2001)

AFAIK, no. If you really need the serial number, although I'm not sure why you would, it's in Apple System Profiler.


----------



## dricci (Nov 25, 2001)

I heard flashing your PRAM will get your serial number to show again on a G4. I think someone posted about it a while back somewhere, haha maybe in this huge thread? Anyways, that's just what I heard, I can't confirm it as I don't have a G4. I guess it's worth a shot if you want it back, though.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 25, 2001)

If you don't see serial number under About this Mac, then you won't see it in Apple System Profiler, either.  Try Opt-Cmd-P-R to reset PRAM at restart. Continue to hold for 5 resets (No magic number, just once might not do it) Then if your logic board is capable of displaying Ser #, then it will be back. Looks like updating to 10.1.1 removes Ser # until you do a PRAM reset, at least on my system


----------



## slur (Nov 25, 2001)

Press Command-Option-D to hide and show the Dock. Of course this may have been in older systems, but I just discovered it for the first time. This quick switch-ability is something I know I'll use a bit.


----------



## giagia (Nov 26, 2001)

Another New / Hidden feature 

Press Command-Option-A to show the Application folder. This quick shortcut for browsing to application folder.


----------



## slur (Nov 26, 2001)

This feature has actually been around since the betas. It should be noted that it only works in the Finder and file dialogs - it's not a system-wide feature. In Internet Explorer, for example, command-option-a selects all. (Of course Internet Explorer simply ignores the option key, so command-option-whatever does the same thing as command-whatever.)

The other Finder folder shortcuts giagia didn't mention are openly listed in the Go menu.


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

> the mac.com accounts are IMAP accounts - you don't actually 'download' the email onto your machine in the same way you do with POP accounts. It always lives on the server unless you delete it.



Actually they are either depending on how you set up your email client it can be imap or pop3

I use it as pop3 imap just makes no sense... I want my mail on my machine.

Just thought you might like to know.

Cheers


----------



## jiclark (Nov 27, 2001)

I have two accounts in Mail: one from my ISP that is my primary account, and it's POP. My mac.com email account is my secondary account, and I don't see any options anywhere to make it a POP account... Could you tell us how to do it? Do I have to do it from my iTools account on the Apple website? I'll check into that.

Thanks, this forum is very informative!!!

John


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

I don't use the mail.app but I am sure it would work the same...

delete the mac.com account and create a new pop3 account, don't specify it as a mac.com account. do it like it was any other normal email account you add to mail.app

the settings are
pop3 server : mail.mac.com
smtp: smtp.mac.com

that's it 

in fact let me give it a try myself just to confirm this.

yes absolutly it works I just did it in mail.app

cheers


----------



## strobe (Nov 27, 2001)

POP is a separate port (110), you don't need to turn it on. You either have it or you don't. The POP and IMAP addresses are usually the same, and mac.com is no exception.


----------



## GFive (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by efoivx _
> the settings are
> pop3 server : mail.mac.com
> *smtp: smtp.mac.com
> *



Is this a new thing?  I could've sworn when I first set up my iTools account you had to use your ISP's SMTP server to send mails.  If this is a recent change then I'm glad, as it makes it a whole lot easier  (and yes, the first thing I did in mail.app was to set my mac.com account up as a standard email account  )

BTW, this is my first post here, so...

*Hi all!!!  *


----------



## efoivx (Dec 2, 2001)

Hi GFive! welcome to the board

I have used itools that way forever so I guess it's not new.


Cheers


----------



## meancode (Dec 10, 2001)

at first i found this not to work as well, but i did some experimenting and it happens that the space bar will select the button with the gray (or blue) highlite around it.


----------



## Trip (Dec 10, 2001)

Bump...and...stick.

Everybody's doing it.


----------



## macaudiX (Dec 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GFive _
> *
> 
> Is this a new thing?  I could've sworn when I first set up my iTools account you had to use your ISP's SMTP server to send mails.  If this is a recent change then I'm glad, as it makes it a whole lot easier  (and yes, the first thing I did in mail.app was to set my mac.com account up as a standard email account  )
> ...



I think you're right, GFive. I use Earthlink DSL and I have to use smtp.earthlink.net for mine to work. I've been able to get smtp.mac.com to work, but not consistently. The POP server is still mail.mac.com.

Good luck,
macAudiX

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Value freedom? Check out http://www.freedommind.com/.


----------



## kilowatt (Dec 12, 2001)

Its pretty standard to allways specify your isp's smtp server instead of the email service's smtp server. Why?

Back in the day, anyone could use anyone's smtp server. But spammers started abusing this, and now most smtp servers will reject you if your ip isn't in the specified range ("...relaying denied...").

So either get sendmail working and just specify 
'localhost', or use your isp's smtp server.

Oh, while I"m at it, apple-option-v is cool in mail.app because you can see what its doing.

Ok, now I'm going to read the first 5 pages to see how redundant this post has been ;-)


----------



## edX (Dec 14, 2001)

apple's smtp is pretty special in this way. It has been like this for at least a couple of months and i think longer. they sent out an announcement when it happened. if you check that little box that says something about letting apple send you notices, they do. and they are all helpfull things with info, not sales pitches. ok the announcment of the ipod was pretty much a sales pitch, but other than that...


----------



## monty (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm curious why people are using POP. Why not IMAP? mail.mac.com is an IMAP server as well as a POP server. It allows you to leave mail on the server, create new mailboxes on the server and is generally newer and better than POP. Anywho, I use it, it works.

peter


----------



## efoivx (Dec 20, 2001)

I use pop because any mail left on Apple's system will eventually be deleted or you would run out of room... They will not give you unlimited disk space.
also I back up any important emails. no need for imap.

imap is typically good in a coporate environment where the admins keep track of and backup emails


cheers


----------



## neuroman (Dec 20, 2001)

F12 actually UNMOUNTS ALL Removable drives currently mounted. So if we got floppies they'll eject too


----------

